
Elixir Style Guide - yedhukrishnan
https://github.com/niftyn8/elixir_style_guide
======
NDizzle
A two space indentation level isn't enough for my tired old eyes.

~~~
eugenekolo2
That's why I'm a believer in tabs. Set tab length to 2, or 4 :).

~~~
proksoup
I'd rather have everyone deal with the same.

Forced consistency.

If some view the code in 4 space mode, and some view it in 2 space mode ----
the style of how they implement stuff will diverge. Those using 2 spaces will
be more comfortable with more levels of indent than those using the 4 spaces.
Perhaps, or worse.

Also, like 1 less (strange) character in the code seems ... cleaner. I don't
know, it's an emotional thing, but I wanted to share the emotional thing.

------
tzamora
Why people insist in making 2 space tabs. Its just a too small padding and it
breaks the left arrow.

~~~
proksoup
Left arrow not broken in atom (maybe sublime also?).

Left arrow broken less annoying than left/right scroll introduced early, imho.

I insist on 2 space tabs. Happy to have longer dialog if desired :)

